# LOGO! Einbaulage und Displaybeleuchtung



## PGMonster (19 November 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich sitze gerade über einer Planung einer Steuerung einer kleinen Maschine. Ich habe vor eine Logo! als Steuerung in den von Siemens angebotenem Einbaurahmen in einen Schaltkasten von oben einzubauen. Der Kasten soll dabei als Pult dienen und das Display der Logo! von oben lesbar sein (wg. Meldungen). Ich habe dabei aber thermische Bedenken. Im Handbuch steht nicht viel über Einbaulage und Co. Nur über die Umgebungstemp. bei horizontaler und vertikaler Montage auf Platte oder Schiene. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solch einem Einbau??
Laut Siemens kann man die Displaybeleuchtung ja nicht dauerhaft einschalten. Ich habe aber schon öfter gelesen, dass man irgendwo, irgendwas überbrücken kann (Transistor, Widerstand) um die "Erleuchtung" zu bekommen (Garantieverlust ist klar). Hat jemand genauere Infos?

Gruß

Tobi

PS: Eine S7-200 mit TD100/200 ist preislich uninteressant.


----------



## knabi (19 November 2006)

Hallo,

die von Dir genannte Einbaulage (waagerecht im wassergeschützten Einbaurahmen) haben wir schon mehrfach realisiert, keine Probleme. Die nicht dauerhaft aktivierbare Displaybeleuchtung ist in der Tat ärgerlich, zumal das Display mit der zusätzlichen Frontscheibe des Einbaurahmens ohne Beleuchtung kaum noch lesbar ist. SIEMENS hat es bisher leider nicht geschafft, das hinzubekommen, am BELEKTRO-Messestand hat der zuständige Vertreter was von "...arbeiten wir dran" gefaselt. Selber eingreifen würde ich nicht, ich kann da nur auf die Konkurenz verweisen (Möller Easy), die können das.

Gruß Holger


----------



## PGMonster (19 November 2006)

Hallo Holger!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!
Das mit der Einbaulage hört sich ja sehr gut an.
Das mit der Displaybeleuchtung würde ich trotz Garantieverlust umlöten (wenn ich noch herausfinde wie). Es ist für mich günstiger im Falle eines Defekts eine neue Logo! zu kaufen als mir ständig die Beschwerden der Bediener und die Vertröstungen der Siemensianer anzutun. Über Möller Easy habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber in der Vergangenheit haben wir halt nur Logo!s verbaut und einiges an Ersatzteilen da.

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## knabi (19 November 2006)

Hallo Tobi, falls Du fündig wirst und die Displaybeleuchtung aktiviert bekommst, das würde mich auch interessieren.... 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MRT (19 November 2006)

Wird das Display beluchtet wenn eine Meldung kommt?

Wenn ja könntest du einen Impulsgeber nehmen, dahinter einen Meldetext (Priorität 0) und in diesen Uhrzeit und Datum anzeigen und so würde das Display immer leuchten.

Aber ich bezweifle das das geht!


----------



## knabi (20 November 2006)

Ne, Display bleibt bei Erscheinen einer Meldung dunkel. Die Beleuchtung geht nur auf Tastendruck an (braucht kein Mensch, sowas  )....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MRT (20 November 2006)

Schade!

Da hat mans bei der Easy oder bei der Schneider (Zelio Logic) schon leichter da kann man das im Programm mit einbauen obs leuchten oder blinken soll!


----------



## edison (20 November 2006)

Wenigstens ist das Display der Logo! beleuchtet habe letztens mal ein TD100C bestellt - Beleuchtung Fehlanzeige.
Wenn jetzt einer auf die Idee Kommen sollte in das TD100C das Display einer Logo! einzusetzen - klappt nicht - zumindest nicht das einer 0BA5 - das passt nicht.
Schade eigenlich.
Meiner Meinung nach wird da am Bedarf vorbei verkauft


----------



## PGMonster (23 November 2006)

Ich bin im Siemens-Forum fündig geworden.:-D

http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/de/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=21379

Es funktioniert sogar!

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## knabi (24 November 2006)

Sieht doch gut aus... Muß ich mal eins umlöten und einen "Dauertest" machen. Eigentlich sollte es den LEDs ja egal sein, ob sie ständig eingeschaltet sind  . 
Ärgerlich finde ich es trotzdem, daß SIEMENS mehr als 3 Jahre, nachdem das erste LOGO! mit Displaybeleuchtung auf den Markt gekommen ist, immer noch keine eigene Lösung dafür parat hat (ich würde ja auch die Variante schaltbar per Software vorziehen), denn ohne Beleuchtung ist das Display - wie schon gesagt - eigentlich kaum lesbar, schon gar nicht im Einbaurahmen mit zusätzlicher Scheibe :???: .

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Frustrated (19 Dezember 2006)

´Mal ein wenig pieksen:

Schmeiß den Siemens LOGO-MIST auf den Müll

Die Dinger sind derart technisch überholt, teuer und leistungsschach, daß es KEINEN Sinn macht, auch nur drüber nachzudenken.

Die Logo ist grottenschlecht und sollte langsam mal eingestanzt werden. Es macht keinen Sinn da auch noch dran rumzulöten.

Ich setze am liebsten die Crouzet Millenium 2 oder inzwischen 3 ein. Da bekommt man etwas brauchbares.

Die haben selbstverständlich per Software steuerbare Displaybeleuchtung und die Tasten sind ebenfalls abfragbar. Dazu verfügen die über eine enorm starke Software mit Transitionen, Logik und weiteren Features, von denen Logobesitzer nicht einmal zu träumen wagen.


----------



## Automatisierungs-Rookie (19 Dezember 2006)

Dieses Crouzet-Zeug  (Link zum Hersteller: http://www.crouzet.com/m2+/de/gamme.htm ) sieht wie C-Control von Conrad aus...


----------



## Frustrated (19 Dezember 2006)

Das ist kein Vergleich und hat miteinander nichts zu tun.

Die Crouzet hat den Ursprung in einer Mitsubishi Alpha!!! Seienerzeit waren die baugleich. Die Crouzet wurde aber sehr viel weiter entwickelt.

Kann ich nur empfehlen, da hat die komische LOGO, oder EASY oder wie die Dinger alle heißen mögen kaum eine Change.

Die kann rechnen (+ - * / ) und archivieren und Nockenschaltwerke realisieren und und und....

Wer möchte - einen Ringpuffer - naund - wo ist das Problem ???

Oder eine einfache Mittelwertbildung - gähn.....

Zeitschaltuhr für jede Minute - bis der Speicher voll ist.... in jedem Modell miot automatischer Winterzeitunmschaltung. 

Beliebige Displayausgaben - nicht Zeilenweise - Zeichenweise, bis der Speicher quillt! Und das dann Menügeführt - extrem einfach. Man benötigt keinerlei Anleitung - alles ist selbsterklärend und einleuchtend...

Ich habe es ernsthaft mit einer  Logo versucht  (schäm) - das Ding aber WEGGESCHMISSEN - was soll man damit auch sonst anfangen ??


----------



## Raydien (4 Januar 2007)

+ - * / geteilt bekommt man mit ner Easy auch hin ... Die Displays von euren dingern schaun Scheiße aus
(Siehe Moeller MFD Modelle) 

Gibs nen OPC Server ? 
Preislage ?
Preislage Programmiersoftware?
Intregierte Analoge Eingänge?
PID Regler Funktion
Impulsweiten Ausgänge?
Einfach und schnell zu Projektiernde Zeitschaltuhren?
Programmiersprache änderbar als diese komische Digitaltechnik Malversuche?



Gut .. das man die Loge, S7-200 (und obwohl ich mich nun oute, ein S7-200 Hasser zu sein ) verbrennen kann ist mir klar. Aber so über die Komplette Produktreihe herzumachen ist nicht schön.


----------



## ron (4 Januar 2007)

@Frustrated, das kann die Easy auch alles. Gibt sogar eine die mit CoDeSys Programmiert werden kann. Kann auch alle gängigen Bussysteme, nicht zu vergleichen mit der Logo!


----------



## Frustrated (4 Januar 2007)

Da gibt es keinen Grund sich zu streiten.

Entweder man will eine SIEMENS LOGO oder sucht ein kleines und preiswertes Automatisationssystem 


Das MDF von dem mit der Glocke ist auf jeden Fall ein richtiger Weg!! - das Easy Ding ist OK - auf jedenfall ist die LOGO keine Alternative!

Der für MICH! herausragende Vorteil der Crouzet ist die Einfachheit der Bedienung, der Software (FREI!!), der Preis und der Zeitaufwand, bis man ein Ergebnis vorweisen kann. 

Es ist mir schon klar, daß man mit einem komplexeren System wie der KLÖMÖ Kiste andere Möglichkeiten hat - bedarf aber auch einer komplexeren Bedienung! Das ist für mich der entscheidenene Unterschied. Während man bei der LOGO immer auf Engpasse stößt, die man teilweise kompliziert umgehen kann ist die Crouzet einfach, unkompliziert und man kommt damit zurecht, ohne eine Anleitung zu benutzen, Einfach Software drauf und fertig. Ein wenig herumspielen und die Sache läuft - schön primitiv -. genau das richtige für MICH!

Inzwischen gibt es die Millenium 3 - was die alles kann ???? Das Display ist jedenfalls größer geworden und selbstverständlich wie das Vorgängermodell mit Beleuchtung.


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
@ Frustrated: Nun mach das nicht so spannend, wieviel kosten die Dinger, das Progkabel, wo gibt


----------



## Frustrated (4 Januar 2007)

Oh...

Irgendwie lagen die mit 8E und 4A incl. Software und Kabel bei 150EUR.

Ich bestelle die bei www.iks-sottrum.de - liefern in zwei Tagen...
Die Software kann dort auch gezogen werden.


Das ist die aktuelle Millenium 3
http://www.crouzet.com/catalogue_we...ion-logic-controller-Millenium-3-ENG-5931.htm

Das Display umfaßt nun 4 Zeilen zu 18 Char...

Inzwischen gibt es die Ausgänge auch gemischt zu 4 Digital und 4 Transistor. Eine supereinfache PWM Funktion ist ebenfalls in der software Enthalten. Mit einem SSR kann man so zB. eine einfachste Dimmerschltung realisiern - auf 4 Kanälen........


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2007)

@Frustratet

Sieht gut aus, kann für die M3 leider keine Preisliste finden, bekommt man die nur auf Anfrage?
Beim Kit ist die Software dabei, Anschluß über Bluetoothmodulk ist sogar möglich.

http://www.crouzet.com/catalogue_we...der-neuen-Generation-Millenium-3-DEU-6350.htm


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2007)

Hab per mail Infos angefordert zu den Paketen, gerade kam die Antwort:



> Ci-joint votre fiche au format PDF



Das war Alles, kein Anhang, keine Preisliste.

Ich denke mal das wirft kein gutes Licht, wenn man das auf einen evtl. nötigen Support interpoliert wird .

@Frustratet
Hast du da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Frustrated (4 Januar 2007)

Ich gestehe - es war noch kein Support erforderlich - klappt einfach... 

Ich verwende die nur im Kleinsten - für Busanwendungen und komplexere Vorgänge würde ich die eh nicht verwenden. Da würde ich einen BC-XXX von Beckhoff oder anderes ins Auge fassen.  

Den Support macht anscheinend das www.iks-sottrum.de - mal anrufen. Die werden auch die neuere Variante anbieten...

Eine M3 oder M2++ habe ich noch nicht eingesetzt - als nächstes werde ich mit einer Displaylosen 12V Variante das defekte Steuergerät meiner Autogasanlage am PKW ersetzen. Ist allemal günstiger, als das ich mir das benötigte Ersatzteil kaufen würde


----------



## ge-nka (4 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Frustratet
> 
> Sieht gut aus, kann für die M3 leider keine Preisliste finden, bekommt man die nur auf Anfrage?
> Beim Kit ist die Software dabei, Anschluß über Bluetoothmodulk ist sogar möglich.
> ...



hier ist M3 mit Preisangabe.
http://www.rsonline.de/cgi-bin/bv/r...jkildjhecefeceeldgkidhgh.0&cacheID=denetscape


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2007)

Ha, Danke, bei RS nachschauen, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, ist ja mal ein Anhaltspunkt :-D.


----------



## leoner (19 Januar 2007)

also ich find die M3 nich wirklich günstig...:roll: 
für fast das gleich geld bekommt man auch ne 200er simatic...zum beispiel als starter box für 360 euronen...:lol:


----------



## Frustrated (22 Januar 2007)

Hab mal eben angefragt...


So 150EUR (+19%) - Starpaket mit Kabel und Software - siehe PDF-Anhang - mit Ansprechpartner und drei Tagen Lieferzeit.

Dafür bekommt man keine S7 200 mit Textausgabe, Software und Kabel....


----------

